# Gasket between Cat and manifold?



## ecrabby (Jul 13, 2017)

I need to change my manifold on my 98 Altima due to a crack. Is there a gasket between the exhaust manifold and cat? If so what is the part number so I can get it ordered? Also does anyone have any tips for removing the manifold? Thanks


----------

